# Головные боли, боль в коленях, ноге, спине, пояснице из-за спазма мышц



## totoro69 (26 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте! У меня точно такая же проблема как у этого парня https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11349/
 Носил подпяточник по рекомендации врача 5 мм. Сказал что у меня короткая нога от рождения, хотя мне кажется что это просто был перекос таза и спазм мышц в пояснице. С начала почувствовал что мне легче. Потом пошел с ним в спортзал и тогда началось странное. Мне с ним то легче то ногу спазм сводит. Как то утром проснулся, а у меня плечо со стороны где я его носил поднялось. Ну и тогда я начал хромать, появились головне боли, очень болезненный мышечный тяж в боку, шее, ноге, спине. При чем я заметил что просто могу отжаться от пола, а на утро у меня головная боль из за спазма в мышце. Был у 4 ортопедов, 3 неврологов. Все говорят что все у меня хорошо и еще стельку советуют. Подскажите кого нибудь в Крыму, Или мне все таки в Москву придется ехать лечится?


----------



## La murr (26 Июл 2018)

@totoro69, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## totoro69 (26 Июл 2018)

Меня зовут Сергей. Мне 26 лет. Живу в Симферополе. Работа в целом сидячая. Ранее занимался тяжелой атлетикой. Со временем появились боли в пояснице. С этими жалобами отправился к ортопеду. После моего осмотра тот пришел к выводу что у меня разные ноги от рождения (разница 8 мм.)и послал на кт поясничного отдела. КТ выявило грыжу 5.5 мм L5 S1 (При чем с грыжей я ходил в спортзал, приседал со штангой и особо не чувствовал ее) Попутно мне посоветовал под короткую ногу подкладывать подпяточник 5 мм. С ним мне в роде как стало полегче. После такого вывода я отправился обратно в зал но уже себя ограничивал. 

За время эксплуатации подпяточника не мог определится мне с ним хуже или без него до тех пор пока не стал сильно хромать от резкой боли в колене. Изрядно испугавшись больше я его не носил. Однако хромота осталась и неприятное ощущение в колене.Далее периодически занимался умеренными физическими нагрузками. После них ощущал что нога будто деревенеет, сводит сильным спазмом. Постепенно начал уменьшать физю нагрузки и понял что становится хуже. (При чем когда перестал поддерживать мышечный корсет тогда хуже и стало) С начала начало тянуть бедро, поясницу потом часть спины и наконец шею. Мне даже кажется я чувствую как мне щеку тянет в низ. Позвоночник начал сильно искривляться в сторону где я носил подпяточник. Ясное дело я ходил к врачам и ортопедам. На меня смотрели как на невменяемого. Никто не мог объяснить внятно что это. Одни говорили что это разница в ногах, другие - грыжа . 

После такого я занялся самолечением. Висел то на руках то на ногах, обливался горячей и холодной водой, втирал в себя мази, разминал мышцы, растягивал их. Думал у меня миофасциальный синдром. Узнал что к нам приезжает Бубновский. Пошел к нему на прием. Там оказалось он проводит не нормальную консультацию а какой то семинар. Быстро меня выслушал, пощупал и отправил на тренажеры написав предварительно программу. Задать ему интересующие меня вопросы не получилось. Вместо этого он говорил какую из его книг мне следует прочитать. В ходе моего осмотра он сказал что сторона с которой я носил подпяточник ему понравилась больше. Меня это навело на определенные мысли (возможно не самые хорошие) В общем программа мне его в роде как то помогала. Эффективно растягивала тяж в мышцах который я чувствовал. 

Вместе с тем я подложил подпяточник под другую ногу так как ассиметрия была невыносимая и мне стало легче ходить. В результате я по его программе занимался в зале с подпяточником под другой ногой и чувствовал себя лучше . В роде как это тяж стал чувствоваться только в шее. Однако потом я понял что явно переборщил с этим и теперь я в роде не чувствую что мне сильно тянет конечности и все остальное. Все стало более равномерным, но мои ноги усе равно как то натянуты. Стоит мне испытываю какую то физ нагрузку я чувствую сильный дискомфорт и тяж то в одной части тела то в другой. Ходить еще могу(хотя мне кажется я будто косолапый. Не всегда у меня это нормально получается), визуально спина у меня более ли менее ровная.ю ни в лево ни в право наклона нет. Позже удалось его убрать вышеуказанными способами. Но все равно чувствую что не могу нормально двигаться. Обычное подтягивание на турнике может для меня закончится ломотой и хрустом в мышцах. Ну и головной болью конечно. Наверное кровообращение из за спазмов не важное.

Знаю что поступил глупо и небрежно по отношению к своему здоровью. Прошу Вас не проходить мимо. Заранее спасибо. Имеющиеся снимки постараюсь выложить

Забыл упомянуть что данное состояние длится у меня уже больше года


----------



## totoro69 (31 Июл 2018)

Выложил что было с заключениями


----------

